# Fictional characters that are similar to other fictional characters



## Thorne (Sep 8, 2009)

I decided not to make this in video games as it's not only about video game characters.

There are characters in various medias that share traits with other characters from some other media, either in looks, behaviour or personality. Say some you have noticed.

I've always thought that Death the Kid from Soul Eater looks similar to Factory Head Thorton from Pokémon Platinum, mainly in hair and the look of their eyes.

Then there's the Pyro from Team Fortress 2 and the Fury from Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater, both of them are heavily-clothed and carries around flamethrowers which they'd gladly use.

And lastly a little more obscure one, Allen Walker from D.Gray Man and Tasha Godspell from Witch Hunter, both of them are rather young, have white hair, are good at killing stuff and have a tragic past revolving around the stuff they usually kill.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 8, 2009)

I might be crazy, but I find Neelix and Tuvok from Star Trek Voyager similar to Spongebob and Squidward.

One tries to put up with the other, who tries to be friendly and good natured but is pretty annoying. There have been episodes in both shows where Tuvok/Squidward looses his memory and becomes good friends with the other one, but goes back to his old self at the end. There's even been an episode in both shows where they get combined in a teleporting accident.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 8, 2009)

Male Gardevoir said:


> I've always thought that Death the Kid from Soul Eater looks similar to Factory Head Thorton from Pokémon Platinum, mainly in hair and the look of their eyes.


_oh my god, I think this too_.

Just posting to say that, really. :V


----------



## M&F (Sep 8, 2009)

Probably everyone here who plays Yu-Gi-Oh! here knows this one, but, at least aesthetically(sp?), Espeon and Crystal Beast Ruby Carbuncle are extremely similar.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 9, 2009)

For some reason, Linebeck looks a bit like Waluigi...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 10, 2009)

Eragon and Luke Skywalker. At least up until Brisingr, at which point Paolini did a Heel Face Turn and completely changed his narrative style.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Balthier from _Final Fantasy XII_ and Albus from _Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia_


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 10, 2009)

> Probably everyone here who plays Yu-Gi-Oh! here knows this one, but, at least aesthetically(sp?), Espeon and Crystal Beast Ruby Carbuncle are extremely similar.


I don't play Yu-Gi-Oh, but I flip through the manga occasionally and this kind of thing seems to happen _a lot._  The one really obvious one I can think of is that Elemental Hero Terra Firma looks almost exactly like a buffed-up version of Freeza from DBZ.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't understand why this thread exists.


----------



## Keltena (Sep 11, 2009)

To make interesting comparisons between characters, I'd think. Though up until now everyone's been comparing mainly or partly just by appearance...

Me? Well, uh... I have my whole _Lloyd Irving: Ace Attorney_ crossover going on, but that's not really the same thing. I'll think of some of these later; I know they exist.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 20, 2009)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Probably everyone here who plays Yu-Gi-Oh! here knows this one, but, at least aesthetically(sp?), Espeon and Crystal Beast Ruby Carbuncle are extremely similar.


Just posting to say Crystal Beast Ruby Carbuncle looks like the lovechild of Espeon and an actual Carbuncle.

While there are historical instances of "carbuncle" referring to a creature with a jewel on its head (or a red gem itself, actually a _garnet_ not a ruby), I think it's pretty obvious as to what Yu-Gi-Oh was trying to cash in on.
I find this a bit detestable.


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 20, 2009)

Eh... I dunno if Yu-Gi-Oh's Carbuncle is actually ripping off FF's, especially after actually seeing the card.

I mean, if it was a small walking cactus monster, or a white fluffy thing with tiny wings and a red dangly thing on its head, or a yellow chicken-ostrich thing that you can ride on, then that'd definitely be a FF ripoff... but this one doesn't even look all that similar to the FF Carbuncle (it's more of a blue color instead of green or greenish-blue, the crystal on its forehead is much smaller, it has a crystal on its tail also, it's drawn much more "cutesy" than the FF version, etc.)

I'm guessing Final Fantasy and Yu-Gi-Oh just happened to use the same mythical creature as the base for their own.  Both series do that *a lot.*


----------



## surskitty (Sep 27, 2009)

Why would it be a rip-off if it was a yellow ostrich?  People can and do ride actual ostriches.  They're kind of useful like that.  The idea of a pet riding bird appeals to a lot of people anyway...


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 29, 2009)

It'd only be a Chocobo ripoff if it was bright yellow and had big, not-particularly-birdlike blue eyes and Chocobo-like proportions.  It would have to actually look like a Chocobo, not just any flightless bird that someone could ride on.

If it was just a regular-looking ostrichy bird, then no, it probably wouldn't be a ripoff.

I guess Chocobos probably aren't the best example of a critter that could be ripped off, since they are pretty much just a big flightless bird.  It was just the first Final Fantasy critter that popped into my head, after the Moogles.


----------

